
Deepest hand dug well in the world (2006) - nateguchi
http://www.mybrightonandhove.org.uk/page_id__6948_path__0p115p1224p597p.aspx
======
ChuckMcM
An amazing bit of industry. There was a home owner in Sunnyvale that hand dug
a fairly large basement under his house over the years. When he passed and his
heirs went to sell it they discovered it. It clearly wasn't up to code and the
city had them seal it up in some way and add it to the disclosures when they
sold the house. Apparently it started as a 'root cellar' to keep his
vegetables cool during the summer.

~~~
lostlogin
There was also The Hackney Mole Man. £100k of concrete poured into his
tunnels.

[https://www.google.co.nz/amp/s/amp.theguardian.com/society/2...](https://www.google.co.nz/amp/s/amp.theguardian.com/society/2006/aug/08/communities.uknews)

------
Jedd
Can we please add a [2005] to the title?

Though they themselves are confused about the history of the actual article:

> Added to the site on 16-11-04

> This page was added on 22/03/2006.

I lived in England for a few years. Coming from Australia, where we have
precious little surviving historical structures, either pre or post white
settlement, there's a weird combination of envy, surprise, and shock at the
Brit's track record.

The 'Lost gardens of Heligan'[1] are a good example, with a happy ending.
Nearby, at Lyme Regis, a watermill[2] dating from the 1300's (perhaps a couple
of centuries earlier) had, as recently as 1991, been been at risk from the
local council of being pulled down and replaced with townhouses and retail
outlets.

Hearing that, while standing in a beautiful/historic/functional building
that's 3-5x older than anything we had back home, was surreal.

I appreciate the line needs to be drawn somewhere. There's an abundance of
structures that I see around me each day that I'd be happy to see gone, and
even if - perhaps _especially_ if - they were still standing in a millennia,
I'd encourage the demolition of.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lost_Gardens_of_Heligan](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lost_Gardens_of_Heligan)

[2] [http://www.townmill.org.uk/](http://www.townmill.org.uk/)

~~~
PoachedSausage
To be fair, most historical buildings of that age would be listed[0]. However
there are plenty of buildings from 100 - 200 years ago that are not listed.
For example, the last remaining building of a historic factory in the village
where I grew up was refused listed status, it has since been distroyed by fire
in a convenient 'accident'.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Listed_building](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Listed_building)

~~~
7952
A lot of railway structures are not listed. Bridges are particularly
threatened at the moment as they are not high enough to allow electrification.
This is shame considering how historically significant these railways are.
Network Rail are very relaxed about demolishing Brunel structures.

~~~
Boothroid
This is one thing I just do not understand about many of my countrymen. So
often I seem to read about wanton destruction of precious places such as
buildings, forest and so on. Some of the destroyers are demonstrably
ignorant/moronic, but the worst are the intelligent but sociopathic cynics
that wilfully destroy, almost always in the hunt for profit. Ugh. For example
a property owner near me destroyed some greatly loved ancient woodland in
defiance of legal protections on the woodland. His response to legal action is
to sell the woodland - if there were any justice he would be forced to
reforest it, and fined half his fortune or something equally fierce. We don't
deserve to have nice things around when we let these people thrive.

------
emmelaich
The location:
[https://goo.gl/maps/mKxeTmhKktJ2](https://goo.gl/maps/mKxeTmhKktJ2)

~~~
prewett
Wow, they are less than 2 mi from the ocean and they had to dig 1300 feet to
get water, including about 850 feet below sea level! That must be some pretty
impermeable ground they've got.

~~~
gozur88
Makes me wonder if the water is potable.

------
uiri
This reminds me of the deep well at Nuremberg Castle which is a measly 50 m
(164 feet) deep. That on its own is deep enough that things take a noticeable
amount of time to reach the water's surface. I imagine that it would take 5-10
minutes before you'd hear some water that was dropped down this one hit the
surface.

~~~
rurban
In old Europe we dug a lot of such old wells from hill tops down to the ground
water level during the middle ages. Actually prisoners of war dug most of
them. Hundred of meters usually. It secured water from being poisoned with
dead animals, the usual tactics then.

Hills in town centers were fortified to withstand longer sieges and rescue the
town folks. Famous is eg. the well at the Königstein castle near Dresden,
which was never conquered, with a depth of 152 metres. Such wells needed
decades to be built.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castle_well](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castle_well)

------
emmelaich
I love reading through the comments on these articles.

A "Jonathan Brown" wrote a play about it:
[http://www.somethingunderground.co.uk/the-
well/](http://www.somethingunderground.co.uk/the-well/)

------
13of40
I think it would be interesting to send someone down there with a camera to
see what's accumulated in the last hundred and fifty years. Based on the
comments there's at least one piece of wood and possibly a dead nun...

------
jstanier
Nice to see my hometown on the front page.

Saw the cover of this structure outside the Nuffield Health hospital a while
ago and had no idea what it was.

Well I'll be damned!

------
Boothroid
I live nearby and recently discovered this piece of local history. I wish
there were a way to open it to the public!

For some reason I'm fascinated by anything subterranean. The Great County Adit
is quite an incredible feat, the world's largest drainage adit, started in the
1700s:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_County_Adit](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_County_Adit)

Crazily enough people are still interested in exploring these places:
[https://www.aditnow.co.uk/community/viewtopic.aspx?t=8031](https://www.aditnow.co.uk/community/viewtopic.aspx?t=8031)

